

Elegant token-based API access with AngularJS - robotrobot
http://engineering.talis.com/articles/elegant-api-auth-angular-js/

======
rchawdry
Loved this post. Though I would consider myself an intermediate Angular dev, I
had a really hard time understanding how the config block was written. Will
probably spend a fair amount of time reviewing the structure of the promise
returns.

One question --> If a user needs to re-authorize via a login screen, let's say
they login successfully and the server returns a token. How (or does) the code
continue the original request?

Thanks

